# more linux news on the front page.



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2008)

i have noticed the lack of linux news on the front page. i know there is a lot of things going on in the linux world and i think it would be nice to see more from the linux community in our news section. 

who here agrees with me?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree with you.


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 19, 2008)

+1 For me, I come here mostly for linux and alternative OS'S anyways. Thanks for bringing this up


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree with you as well, but you know you your self can post Linux related news in the proper topic section for us to see.


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes.....more penguin´s would be nice !


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 19, 2008)

Well turn this into a support thread and hope a mod stumbles on it and maybe takes it into consideration


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 19, 2008)

There is a button to submit news so we can add it.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 19, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> There is a button to submit news so we can add it.



Or you can PM one of the newsposters like me, zek or malware.

If it's worth posting, it'll go on the main page. Half the problem (I expect) is that we don't pay much attention to Linux news because we didn't realise there was an interest. I'll try and put some Linux stuff up more often if I can.


----------



## malware (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll try harder and possibly start posting more Linux news if that will please our readers.


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 19, 2008)

We NixNerds thank you malware


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 17, 2008)

i would really like to szee some more linux news theirs alot because theirs alot of distros....so if thats a problem keep it to the big ones like

Gentoo
Ubuntu
Suse
Fedora
BSD

and id post news on some of the linux's for smaller systems too because alot of ppl here use it to utalize old PII's

like
xubuntu
knoppix
DSL
elive
etc i would give you guys a cookie if you do jimmy plz i love you!!!

/cookie


----------

